

Public-Key Cryptography That Even Quantum Computers Cannot Break - pgupta1984

NTRUEncrypt is a public key encryption algorithm that is considered unbreakable even with quantum computers. Commonly used cryptosystems like RSA or ECC, on the other hand, will be broken if and when quantum computers become available.<p>In addition, NTRUEncrypt is significantly faster than other public-key cryptosystems.<p>NTRUEncrypt was proprietary for a long time but has recently been implemented as an open source library. It can be downloaded at http://ntru.sf.net/ .
======
mooism2
_NTRUEncrypt is a public key encryption algorithm that is considered
unbreakable even with quantum computers._

Citation needed. Who considers it unbreakable even with quantum computers?

~~~
DanBC
Not sure how good X9 committee is:

([http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110411005309/en/Secu...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110411005309/en/Security-
Innovation%E2%80%99s-NTRUEncrypt-Adopted-X9-Standard-Data))

> _Recognizing the need for stronger crypto that will hold up under
> increasingly powerful attacks, such as those that will be enabled by quantum
> computing, and understanding how NTRU is unique in its ability to do this,
> the X9 standards body created the X9.98 standard and certified NTRU._

> _NTRU has gained widespread acceptance and credibility since it was first
> presented in 1996. Many organizations, including the National Institute of
> Standards and Technology (NIST), acknowledge the need for a public-key
> crypto system that is optimized for constrained mobile devices and resistant
> to quantum computing. NTRU’s adoption as an X9 standard is another step in
> that direction._

etc etc

------
X4
Implementation is in Java :( Sidechannel possible through timing attacks based
on time used for decrypting, that way information about the private key can
also be obtained. More information here: [http://www.cdc.informatik.tu-
darmstadt.de/reports/reports/Ni...](http://www.cdc.informatik.tu-
darmstadt.de/reports/reports/Nikolay_Vizev.bachelor.pdf)

Who uses Cryptography without research on what it is anyway? :)

You say or cite it's unbreakable, even with QC's. I doubt that, but don't have
the anti-thesis. I can just tell that it sounds too far fetched a bit. Thanks
for sharing this though I always find it's enlightening when people share
crypto findings.

Also read: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTRUSign>

These are accepted papers for ASIACRYPT 2011, I've not found pdf's yet.
[http://cist.korea.ac.kr/~asiacrypt2011/index.php?cont=accept...](http://cist.korea.ac.kr/~asiacrypt2011/index.php?cont=accepted)

